# 2009 gscale convention



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

It,s one week till the 2009 convention and i don,t see any talk about the convention??This will be my wifes and my first gscale convention and we are looking forward to see all of the events,outdoor layouts, bbq,cliinics and meeting other mls folks. We our staying a few days after to ride a few trains like chama, leadville, narrow gorge,pikes peak. Can anyone tell us what the weather is like in colordo is like this time of the year like will shorts and tshirts be ok.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

I"d take some jeans and a light jacket. I about froze one June on the Silverton train. Nights/mornings can be pretty cool at that elevation.


----------



## Gary Woolard (Jan 2, 2008)

Pete, you should check this thread -- Kevin Strong's invitation to his fellow MLS'ers!


http://www.mylargescale.com/Community/Forums/tabid/56/forumid/13/postid/90675/view/topic/Default.aspx

And once again, I can't tell if this is working as a hot link. If not, just paste it into your browser... or just go look at other recent titles in this forum!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Marge and I are headed to the NGRC starting tomorrow...Amtrak to Albuquerque...then a rental car...ride the C&TS, D&SNGRR, and have lunch on the Royal Gorge Route...4th of July in Silverton...then into Denver on Monday a week after we leave, pick up my registration packet Monday night...and off to four days GRR tours plus Kevin's bash. Two weeks of trainin'....don't get a lot better.


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By Mike Reilley on 06/28/2009 1:25 PM
Marge and I are headed to the NGRC starting tomorrow...Amtrak to Albuquerque...then a rental car...ride the C&TS, D&SNGRR, and have lunch on the Royal Gorge Route...4th of July in Silverton...then into Denver on Monday a week after we leave, pick up my registration packet Monday night...and off to four days GRR tours plus Kevin's bash. Two weeks of trainin'....don't get a lot better.



Yeah ya "LUCKY DOG" by the way if someone comes up to you at the convention, and slaps ya on the back, and they are really "ugly" , and unknown to you hah it's probably me. I hope, and things are looking a little better for me that I might make it there!!! The Regal


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Too flippin' busy getting the railroad ready to talk about it.  

Shorts and t-shirts will be fine during the day. Temps are expected to be in the upper 80s, lower 90s during the day according to our latest extended forecasts. At night, things cool off considerably, so temps fall into the 50s and 60s overnight. If you're thin-blooded, shorts and a t-shirt may get a bit nippy if you're out after 10pm. 

Note: we are having an unusually wet June; only .1" of rain away from breaking the record for rainfall for the month. This rain comes in the form of 20-minute utter deluges usually in the afternoon or evening. The pattern has been drying out over the past few days, but the chances for afternoon storms still remains between 10 and 30%. In Colorado, that doesn't mean it most likely won't rain, it means 30% of the population is going to get hammered, while the other 70% looks on. You may want to keep a dry change of clothes in the car "just in case." 

If you're going to be exploring the high country, expect temps to be at least 10 degrees cooler, more the higher up you go. The top of Pike's Peak can easily be 30 degrees cooler than the temperatures at the bottom. 

We look forward to seeing y'all next week. 

Later, 

K


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks to all for the response we will see everyone at the convention and kevin thanks again for the invite.


----------



## powlee (Aug 29, 2008)

We are coming over from England for the second year running. My wife enjoyed it so much last year making friends and visiting the gardens that she made my mind up for me. Always helps to have her presence when I am viewing a mouth watering loco on the shelf in the vendors hall. We are not hiring a car for the Convention week as it will hardly get used but will pick one up for the second week when we move on for a `chill out week`. May have to borrow a bicycle to get to Kevins` on the Thursday.


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Tuesday: Flying in to Denver, driving to D&S 
Wednesday: D&S all day 
Thursday: Slow drive back to denver stopping along the way (day is up in the air for things to do on the way back) 
Friday: Museums around denver (Forney Museum (x4005 big boy) and Colorado RR museum) 
Saturday: NGRC 
Sunday: Fly back to florida. 

This how my week is going to go. Haven't been to Colorado for trains before - should be fun to see a real K-28 (after running the model for years now)


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Posted By East Broad Top on 06/28/2009 4:18 PM
Too flippin' busy getting the railroad ready to talk about it. " align="absmiddle" border="0" /> 

Shorts and t-shirts will be fine during the day. Temps are expected to be in the upper 80s, lower 90s during the day according to our latest extended forecasts. At night, things cool off considerably, so temps fall into the 50s and 60s overnight. If you're thin-blooded, shorts and a t-shirt may get a bit nippy if you're out after 10pm. 

Note: we are having an unusually wet June; only .1" of rain away from breaking the record for rainfall for the month. This rain comes in the form of 20-minute utter deluges usually in the afternoon or evening. The pattern has been drying out over the past few days, but the chances for afternoon storms still remains between 10 and 30%. In Colorado, that doesn't mean it most likely won't rain, it means 30% of the population is going to get hammered, while the other 70% looks on. You may want to keep a dry change of clothes in the car "just in case." 

If you're going to be exploring the high country, expect temps to be at least 10 degrees cooler, more the higher up you go. The top of Pike's Peak can easily be 30 degrees cooler than the temperatures at the bottom. 

We look forward to seeing y'all next week. 

Later, 

K

Kevin The Regal here, I am going to try to get to the convention, but i am not sure if I can make it or not right at this point. By the end of the week will know for sure. I am in West. Ne. only 4hrs. from Denver and we used to live there too up on 80th and between wadsworth and sheridan. If I do make it will surely try to get there to meet you and mls guys. It would be me and possibly two other fellows. My acct. friend of many years who lives in Denver, and another personal friend. The other two are out, and not definite if they would be able to make it either. If necessary, we won't eat or drink anything, Hah LOL If we don't make it thanks for the invitation. The Regal


----------



## Charles M (Jan 2, 2008)

Hope to see some of you at the Convention. Will be doing an " Intro to Live Steam " on Tuesday and Thursday afternoons. Also will be running at the Museum on Friday all day and during the barbacue. I will be wearing my " Steamahaulics Badge" SA# 74. Come by and say hi. For those of you who can come back out to the Colorado Railroad Museum on Saturday July 11th it is the Museum's 50th Anniversery Celebration. Big doings at the Museum all day long. I have heard that a lot of motive power is going to running . Steam , Diesel and Gas powered . Should be like a great big train layout on Saturday. We will be out running for that too in the DGRS club layout . Accucraft C-16 , C-19 , K-27 maybe , who knows what else ! 

Charles M SA#74 (AKA Charles McMillan )


----------



## afinegan (Jan 2, 2008)

Wonder if I can get into the NGRC on Friday and go to the Colorado railroad museum on SAT, lol even though Saturday is suppose to be "public" day at NGRC.


----------



## Dr G (Jan 16, 2008)

The family and I will be there starting Saturday--Sunday we are going rafting and Sunday I will be at the hotel for the convention. This is my first garden RR convention as well and I am very excited. My father lives in Denver and will be going on most of the tours. We will be trying to get to Kevin's open house as well. See ya'll there. 

Matt


----------



## Warbonnet (Jan 3, 2008)

Andrew, if you make the trip from Durango to Denver to slow you may not make it. It is one fair drive with several mountain passes, including the famous Wolf Creek Pass. With the tourist traffic, motor homes and camping trailers, trucks, etc it can be a long trip. Jake


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Will as the song goes my bags are and iam leaving on a jet plane in the moring. We fly out at 6:30 am from akron/canton in the moring this will be our first gscale convention and are excited about going and seeing new stuff and meeting other gscalers.


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

Opps i left out packed to excited !!!


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

Went over and registered today. Aside from the fact that they misspelled "Registration" on the registration sign ("resitration"), there seemed to be quite the crowd there already, and lots of excitement. I was bummed that they didn't have the DVD for sale there (gotta wait 'til Tuesday), because those with laptops could look at the railroads prior to heading out on the tours. Ah well, I'll be just as clueless as anyone else taking the tours as to which ones are "must sees." 

With any luck, my voice will return by Wednesday, so those sitting in row three of my clinics can actually hear me.  (That assumes there are actually people _in_ row three.) 

Later, 

K


----------



## pete (Jan 2, 2008)

It,s almost time to leave for the airport. Next stop denver then pikes peak then convention to pick up reg pack and then who knows. This being our first gscale convention we are ready to go .SEE YA ALL IN DENVER.


----------



## digger (Jan 2, 2008)

Probably should have posted this a couple of weeks ago, but the option is open on Saturday, the 11th, to come up north and visit layouts by the Northern Colorado Garden Railroaders. We have seven layouts open that day, and a bus tour making the rounds. I haven't seen the convention book myself yet (probably won't make it down there to register until Thursday), but I had provided photos, descriptions, and directions for those who choose to drive up on their own. My own RR, the "Columbine & Larkspur" up in Loveland, is on the tour but not on the DVD. I didn't originally offer to host because of uncertainties at deadline time arising from personal circumstances , but got on board when health issues forced some cancellations on our original roster. The program book should be up to date. We'll all be open from 10-4 for "drivers", and the NCGR invites you to check us out! 

You can get "live" information from Del Tapparo at the "G-Scale Graphics" booth when the convention hall opens starting Wednesday evening. Hope to meet some MLS faces up here!


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

I am adding an appeal for pictures from the convention. We here on the right coast, may not all be making it to Denver, so pictures will be much appreciated. Especially a great photographer called Stan. 
Paul


----------



## East Broad Top (Dec 29, 2007)

I hit two of the railroads on tour this morning before heading home to get my railroad ready for tomorrow. Both open houses seemed very well atteneded, with probably a constant 20 or so people wandering around at any one point in time. Right now, I'm waiting for the weather to subside so I can go back out and finish getting the railroad gussied up. At least the hail was only pea-sized this time. Cursing the weather may not do a thing to change it, but there is a degree of catharsis to it. 

Later, 

K


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By bottino on 06 Jul 2009 02:16 PM 
I am adding an appeal for pictures from the convention. We here on the right coast, may not all be making it to Denver, so pictures will be much appreciated. Especially a great photographer called Stan. 
Paul Paul.... I'll sure do what I can to get some images of the show. I'll be headed to Kevin's for the MLS gathering on Thursday so we should get some images there. I have a number of other obligations at the show this year so it may be a while before I can get them posted...


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

Stan, you are the official "high resolution" photographer!! You HAVE to get pictures! ha ha ha! 

Regards, Greg


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Charlie, his wife Sandy, and I went together to see layouts today. Here are some of the photos. They are all in http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/mi...09%20NGRC/ . I've reduced the size to make upload faster.


The Rose Garden Railroad -- Jim & Sally Phillips 










Virginia and DACS Railroad -- D.A. & Sue Bertram




























Johson Pass Spur -- Dennis Johnson
Kit bashed streamliner...Lionel chassis



















The Grunenenwalt Berg Bahn -- Chris and Nola Grenwald

Landscaping was fantastic 



















Tuscarora Railroad -- OUR Kevin Strong
The details on this layout are really fantastic





































The Fort Walt Railroad -- Ronald & Justin Bregenzer

Big mature layout with 4 or 5 large loops...beautifully landscaped 



















The Hard Rock & Dynamite Railroad -- Tom Speer
This is one of those layouts where everywhere you look...you see exquisite detail


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Great photos Mikey 

Thank you 

Randy


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

Thanks Mike, excellent work. These are beautiful railroads. Kevin, looking especially good.
Paul


----------



## Don Howard (Jan 2, 2008)

I'll 2nd the great photos. 
Thanks for taking the time to post them.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Susie and I arrived in Denver this evening. We picked up our packets, and dropped off my Hospital car for the modeling contest. The rest of the evening was spent in extended family obligations. I will also try to take some pictures. Tomorrow morning we ride the Royal George RR.

JimC.


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

On my way to Denver from Durango, I was pleasently surprised to see that the Rio Grande Scenic Railroad had added a 2-8-0 Steamer. Had a chance to do some "Train Chasing" as I came up on the train about 30 minutes east of Alamosa head for La Veta. 

























































On to Denver.....


----------



## bottino (Feb 7, 2008)

That is very cool Stan, great shots.
Paul


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I rode behind that engine two years ago....outside of Portland, Oregon. I think it was called the Mt. Hood Railroad. I was lucky...one of the "few" to ride that tourist railroad before it went bust. 

There was an article about that engine in TRAINS magazine a few months ago...as it started life in Michigan as I recall...and has seen duty all over the US in different railroads. 

I've put more NGRC photos in my MLS space at http://1stclass.mylargescale.com/mi...09%20NGRC/ . Later tonight, after Kevin Strong's bash here, I'll post yesterday and todays photos here.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Mikey 

Thank you for providing the pictures, but when I go to that link, I can only open one picture at a time. Am I missing something? 

Randy


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Hey Mikey, Have you missed me yet!! HaH LOL! Sorry I had to miss meeting you in Denver and J.C. Was looking forward to meeting you guy's that I have chatted with here on MLS, but made some decisions, and decided I could use the funds more on the home front, instead of just money spent, and pics, and memories to show for the outlay coming to Denver!!!! Pretty close to me only 3 1/2 hrs. but oh well maybe I'll make it one day. May try to show up at Marty's in Sept. Besides I want to meet J.J. too ya know hah!. The Regal 

p.s. So guy's my show will be on as usual on Friday nite with the swamp creature "NOEL" and I will be a thinkin about you guy's at the convention. Maybe J.C. will chime in from there??????? (hint hint J.C.) or bestow some pics on us later when he returns home. "LIVE" train show Friday nite on the Regal's channel 7-9pm MST come on in and join us 

http://www.mogulus.com/crazytrainguyschannel


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

MLS Model Contest winners.... Winn Erdmann's Mason Bogie and Coach.....



















Jim Carter's Hospital Car....


----------



## Steve Stockham (Jan 2, 2008)

Congrats Winn and Jim! I saw the hospital car at the WAGRS meeting and it is well deserved! Winn, that Mason is one of the highlights of the entire trip! It deserved to win "Best of Show" in my opinion! Well done both of you!


----------



## Joe Bartolini (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for posting the wonderful photographs. Your efforts are appreciated.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan thanks for posting of the winners. Congrats to both. Really fine models. Later RJD


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

They are nice pieces.


----------



## pimanjc (Jan 2, 2008)

Stan,
Thanks for posting the pictures. The $100 prize certificate from St. Aubins will help replace existing unreliable switch motors with the AML brass switch harps. Thanks also to St. Aubins.

Jim Carter


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By rlvette on 09 Jul 2009 05:07 PM 
Mikey 

Thank you for providing the pictures, but when I go to that link, I can only open one picture at a time. Am I missing something? 

Randy 
No, that's how it works. I've been without internet for two days...in a fewdays, I'll pull some of them up here on this thread.


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

*Stan & Mike, 
Thanks for the photos.
*


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

OK...NOW for the rest of the photos....

Wednesday's layouts

Cherokee Western Rail Road -- Alan and Colette Blount 











Coal and water...ready to go 










Definitely the longest Howe truss I've ever seen 











Watching Railroad -- Archie and Nancy Major
Looking down the main line 










The plants were fantastic 











Thunder Road Railroad -- Don McCullough
This is one of those ones located in complete shade...a great relief when you're out in the heat...lots of pleasant sights 





















G&R Whistle Stop -- George Fling
Great plantings...and lots of great buildings 











Custom made power....










Crystal Pomex Railroad -- Jim and Annie Webster
I was intrigued by the use of succulants in this railroad...didnt' know they live through snow...great scenes in this GRR 










Half of the layout...the other half is to the left. The bridge you see is one day old. 










Yard area.... 











Freight on the new bridge










Denver, Superior & Western Railway -- Larry and Cheryl Dorsey

Another one with great detail in the scenes 




























Switzerland Trail -- Joel Waszak and Martha Miller

THE station.... 










A gazebo to relax in while running trains...and lots of trestle work....beautiful 











Mixed freight on the line... 










Ore tipple was fantastic... 










The other GREAT trestle...took the main line out to the front yard 










Ore cars on the move... 










Mellen Patch Railroad -- Joe and Annie Mellon

A very mature, well groomed layout...this is just one end ...big big big 










The BIG trestle...it crossed a valley in the center of the layout 










Here's the valley.... 










The "other" trestle...just fantastic 










and...the mine complex...so big I couldn't get it fully into the photo 










Steaming out of the yard area... 










P&BW Railroad -- Bob and Paulette Poncar
Another big railroad...two loops as I recall 











the mine.... 










Trestles.... 










And viaducts...with traffic below 










Going over the viaduct...


----------



## toddalin (Jan 4, 2008)

Great pics! Thanks for posting.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Wow, nice pix, GREAT layouts!


----------



## Mike Reilley (Jan 2, 2008)

I posted the rest of the photos in http://www.mylargescale.com/Communi...fault.aspx...it has a better title.


----------



## aceinspp (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks Mike for posting these great layout. Good job. Later RJD


----------



## blueregal (Jan 3, 2008)

Great pics Mikey, I especially like the ones with trestles and bridges, the one up there shows the big trestle going across the "Big valley" is what I like to see it looks natural, and then when you put the people in the picture it looks like giant's have invaded the scenery or railroad. Notice the punctuation, and did ya miss me??????????????? hah lol the Regal 

p.s. I put my NOT going to good use, and tangible things, although I would have liked to have been there to meet you in person, Kevin, and J.C. to name a few.


----------



## Randy Stone (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks again Mike for all the pics and info 

Randy


----------

